# Biggest Fish



## goose21

whats your guys' biggest fish?
mine is a 6lbs. 11oz. largemouth caught it on a huge crankbait and it looks nice on my wall


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i've caught a few in the 5 3/4 range but haven't broken 6 pounds yet.


----------



## Decoyer

Biggest bass I catch are always while crappie fishing in late April-Early May. Can't remember the exact weight, but a tish over 6 lbs.


----------



## holmsvc

I've caught a 6 1/2 pound largemouth and a 19 3/4 inch smallmouth.


----------



## njsimonson

19.75" Smallie - 21" Largemouth - 16" White Bass


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I only go by length, my biggest are a 21"-22" largemouth, lost one close to 25", got it right up to the boat and broke me off. For smallies my biggest is about 21".


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Biggest largemouth would be about 4 1/2 pounds. Pretty good considering i never fish for them.


----------



## Burly1

7lb. 3oz. on a Normark digital scale, and back in the lake she went. I really like the catch and release ethic that I'm seeing here! Burl


----------



## Coon Dog

I havent broke the 5 pound marker but i dont do all that much fishing for bass.


----------



## Takem7

caught a few large mouths over five


----------



## Takem7

8 and a half pound large mouth was my biggest though on a red eye spinner bait I have pictures some were on my computer but I cant find em


----------



## pfgtg

My biggest is a 9lb 4oz. largemouth and 3lb 9oz. smallie. I know I have a picture of the largemouth somewhere, will have to find it and post it. The smallie I didn't have a camera with me. The smallie was caught out of Beaureu Creek, a creek that runs for miles and holds HUGE numbers of smallies. I believe I have had a few smallies on that would have broken that mark, but haven't landed them


----------



## ez_4_u00

10.4 out of lake fork. lots of 7,8,9lbrs though. gotta love texas bass :beer:


----------



## wtrfwlr

7.8 lbs caught him on a one acre lake, with a buzzbait. Scared the **** outta me when that thing came outta the water for it.


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzz


----------



## Draker16

biggest smalle i've caught - 19.5" in the BW's


----------



## mrbuster

Check out my grandsons first ever striper....


----------



## njsimonson

sweeeeeet! Get those kids hooked when they're young buster!


----------



## bigblackfoot

Ryan_Todd said:


> i've caught a few in the 5 3/4 range but haven't broken 6 pounds yet.


Im with you man ive caught a bunch of 5's but cant get one to make the 6lb mark.


----------



## mburian02

how can i post a pic on here???


----------



## wisfishermen

A few largemouths around 7 and a 8 pounds smallie while crappie fishing.


----------

